# Big cop vs baby squirell



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what kinda person does this, this cop is a joke I think. baby squirel is sooo scary pffftttt.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is super lame. Can you say COWARD! Killer baby squirrel backed officer into corner...


----------



## Missy's Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

How awful!! I am nursing a baby squirrel right now and how dare he!! Why would you run from it, grab it, If its a baby it does not have its top teeth! I agree Cowered!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

How was this little guy harming anyone?!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I think maybe the cop thought he was rabid??? I don't know, but that dude seriously needs to grow a set!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think having a badge makes it ok for them to commit animal abuse, seems there are always storys with cops injuring animals , if your that scarred of a baby animal maybe your in the wrong job field.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What a sick '4 letter word'. That's animal cruelty!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw this...Pretty messed up.


----------

